# Where are you buying your number and letter kits?



## BRIGUY1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have been dealing with versatrans for all my transfers but was just curious where everybody was buying there number and letter kits , printing for youth sports teams, mostly 100% cotton or 50/50 blends


----------



## dirtydog50000 (Apr 20, 2007)

Transfer express


----------



## denniswkim (May 16, 2009)

Transfer express or f&m expressions


----------



## dirtydog50000 (Apr 20, 2007)

Transfer express


----------



## bobo920 (Sep 16, 2012)

Transfer express looks pretty good to be honest, I purchased their marketing kit, and I must say, it was very impressive! Especially with the numbers kit.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Been using Versatranz but they only go to 8" tall #'s, I see Transfer Express goes to 10"... Acutally I'm wondering if anyone found a plastisol number that is 12" tall in white w/o be a custom job?


----------

